# turbo tuning softwer



## bim535mer (Apr 1, 2008)

I have 98 m3 cs61 precision turbo i want to tune it my self does any one know of a program that can access the ECM


----------



## rooster3.0 (May 7, 2008)

You should check out the forced induction forum on bimmerforums.com. There are a ton of FI e36 M3s on there.


----------



## ramzisleiman (Sep 9, 2008)

megasquirt!


----------

